# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Σμύρνης [Historic photos of Smyrna]

## dk

Επειδη το θεμα αναφερεται σε ιστορικα ελληνικα λιμανια θα σας αφιερωσω την παρακατω φωτογραφια του 1903 τοτε που η Σμυρνη ηταν ακομη ελληνικη.
app0001.jpg

----------


## xara

> Επειδη το θεμα αναφερεται σε ιστορικα ελληνικα λιμανια θα σας αφιερωσω την παρακατω φωτογραφια του 1903 τοτε που η Σμυρνη ηταν ακομη ελληνικη.


Φανταστική! Μεγάλης ιστορικής αξίας! 
Πού τη βρήκες;

----------


## marioskef

> Επειδη το θεμα αναφερεται σε ιστορικα ελληνικα λιμανια θα σας αφιερωσω την παρακατω φωτογραφια του 1903 τοτε που η Σμυρνη ηταν ακομη ελληνικη.


Με μεγάλο και ακμάζον ελληνικό πληθυσμό να υποθέσω εννοείς; Γιατί ελληνική ελληνική το 03 δεν ήταν

----------


## dk

> Με μεγάλο και ακμάζον ελληνικό πληθυσμό να υποθέσω εννοείς; Γιατί ελληνική ελληνική το 03 δεν ήταν


Σιγουρα με μεγαλο και ακμαζον ελληνικο πληθυσμο.
Με 150.000 Ελληνες και 50.000 Τουρκους θεωρω οτι ηταν ελληνικη.

----------


## dk

> Φανταστική! Μεγάλης ιστορικής αξίας! 
> Πού τη βρήκες;


Χαρα δεν ειναι πρωτοτυπη,ειναι αντιγραφο αλλα ακομη κι ετσι ειναι φανταστικη!!! :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have many wonderful old pictures and postcards from the harbor of Smyrna and I will post a few here.

First an 1899 postcard of Smyrna

Greek Smyrna 1899.jpg

And then several nice pictures of its quay.

First in two postcards from 1900 

Greek Smyrna 1900 s.JPG

Greek Smyrna 1900.jpg

And then one from 1903

Greek Smyrna quai 1903.JPG

And finally a "more modern" postcard from... _Izmir Limani_

Smyrna 1930s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με 3 τουρκικά υποβρύχια δεμένα ανάμεσα στα καράβια... προφανώς είναι τραβηγμένη μετά την καταστροφή.

----------


## Arthur

Αγαπητοί φίλοι γειά.
Με αφορμή τα posts με τις Ιστορικές φωτο θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω και με την σύμφωνη γνώμη του Admin κάποιες παλιές φωτο που εικονίζουν Παραδοσιακά σκαριά να προσφέρονται και στην φωτογραφική συλλογή του www.naftotopos.gr καθόσον μετά την Ιστορική αξία τους αποτελούν σημαντική πηγή πληροφοριών και για μοντελιστές.
Η πρώτη φωτο της Σμύρνης περιέχει δύο "Μπομπάρδες" σκαρί αρκετά σπάνιο σε φωτο
Υπόψη ότι απο την πλευρά των Ανατολικών γειτόνων έχει αρχίσει η προσπάθεια καταγραφής και "κατοχύρωσης" κάποιων παραδοσιακών σκαριών ελλείψη (ως συνήθως...) αντίλογου.Για παράγειγμα αυτή την στιγμή "κατοχυρώνεται" απο την πλευρά τους η βάρκα "Σαντάλα Μαρμαρινή" (για εμάς) http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...d=66&Itemid=65 και "Αλλαμάνα" (ή Kancabas για αυτούς), http://www.kancabas.org/index.php?op...emid=6&lang=en .
Η καταγωγή του σκαριού μέχρι στιγμής είναι αδιευκρίνιστη αλλά στις χαμένες πατρίδες απο μαρτυρίες, η χρήση του ήταν κοινή...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellinis

Εικόνα του λιμανιού της Σμύρνης, στις ημέρες της απελευθέρωσης του. Τρεία ελληνικά πλοία αποβιβάζουν στρατεύματα.

Απο το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "Σμύρνη, από το αρχείο ενός φωτορεπόρτερ" του Μανώλη Μεγαλοκονόμου. Όποιος δεν το έχει ήδη, ας ψάξει να το βρει γιατί αξίζει να το έχει στη βιβλιοθήκη του.

smyrn.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εικόνα του λιμανιού της Σμύρνης, στις ημέρες της απελευθέρωσης του. Τρεία ελληνικά πλοία αποβιβάζουν στρατεύματα.
> 
> Απο το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "Σμύρνη, από το αρχείο ενός φωτορεπόρτερ" του Μανώλη Μεγαλοκονόμου. Όποιος δεν το έχει ήδη, ας ψάξει να το βρει γιατί αξίζει να το έχει στη βιβλιοθήκη του.


I would love to know the big one in the middle. Quite impressive.  Was it a Greek ocean liners perhaps?

----------


## Ellinis

Τα υπερωκεάνεια μας εκείνης της εποχής ήταν διφούγαρα (πλην των Ιωάννινα και Θεσ/νίκη που είχαν βυθιστεί νωρίτερα).

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως είναι το Μεσογειακό επιβατηγό ΑΝΔΡΟΣ. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως ΣΥΡΙΑ το 1914 και μετανομάστηκε το 1920. Βυθίστηκε απο τους Γερμανούς το 1941 στο Λουτράκι. Περισσότερα για το ναυάγιο του εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Smyrna in 1928
Smyrna 1928.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nικόλα είναι του πραγματικά του 1928; Δεν είχαν καταστραφεί τα κτίρια της προκυμαίας απο την πυρκαγιά;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nικόλα είναι του πραγματικά του 1928; Δεν είχαν καταστραφεί τα κτίρια της προκυμαίας απο την πυρκαγιά;


The chronological verification was done based on the horse-driven tramway and what some Turkish professors from the University of the Aegean (Ege University) told me... What I have read is that Kemal Ataturk redid Smyrna by 1930

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μάϊος του 1919.
Η αρχή του δράματος συμπίπτει με την θριαμβευτική αποβίβαση του ελληνικού στρατού στη Σμύρνη.

Δύο εικόνες από την εξαιρετική σειρά του *SKY "Εμείς οι Έλληνες".*

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι από την αποβίβαση του ελληνικού στρατού τον Μάϊο του 1919.

Αποβίβαση.jpg

Ίσως, το πλοίο που βλέπουμε να είναι το *"Πατρίς"* του Εμπειρίκου που είχε επιταχθεί για τις ανάγκες της μεταφοράς του στρατού (αυτό με κάθε επιφύλαξη).

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι από την ίδια περίπου περίοδο (πάντως, πριν από τον μοιραίο Αύγουστο του 1922).

Στη Σμύρνη-21708.jpg

Η σειρά του SKY προσεγγίζει εξαιρετικά την ιστορική πορεία.
Και μέσα από αυτήν τη σειρά γεννιώνται πολλά ερωτήματα για εκείνη την μοιραία εκστρατεία 
Ερωτήματα που απ' ότι φαίνεται θα παραμείνουν ερωτήματα για πολύ καιρό ακόμα ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μάϊος του 1919.
> Η αρχή του δράματος συμπίπτει με την θριαμβευτική αποβίβαση του ελληνικού στρατού στη Σμύρνη.
> Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι από την ίδια περίπου περίοδο (πάντως, πριν από τον μοιραίο Αύγουστο του 1922).
> Η σειρά του SKY προσεγγίζει εξαιρετικά την ιστορική πορεία.
> Και μέσα από αυτήν τη σειρά γεννιώνται πολλά ερωτήματα για εκείνη την μοιραία εκστρατεία 
> Ερωτήματα που απ' ότι φαίνεται θα παραμείνουν ερωτήματα για πολύ καιρό ακόμα ...


Roi_Baudoin: First might you know the second ship shown here?  then, about your general comment, beyond the obvious betrayal by the French, there were many to be blamed. But for those interested, please read Giles Milton's latest marvel, "Paradise Lost"  http://www.amazon.com/Paradise-Lost-.../dp/0465011195
which has also some truly graphic pictures from Smyrna's loss

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Some of the best postcards from the pre-1922 Smyrna*, lovingly preserved in Greece, have been given to me by my good friend Menios Kalyviotis of Karditsa, Greece.

Menios and I share a hobby; we both adore to collect very early 78 rpm records, I from Greek opera and operetta singers of the 1892-1915 period and he from _rebetika_ and related music from the period 1900-1950. His collections are truly exceptional and he continues buying great recordings from throughout the world.. I forgot to mention that Menios is a ... civil engineer, not a musician, but a civil engineer with lots of love from music...  So, a chemical and a civil engineer are collecting the musical patrimony of the land!

Menios publishes a lot! In 2002 he published his exceptional book _Smyrni: H Mousiki Zoi: 1900-1922. I diaskedasi, ta mousika katastimata, oi ihografiseis diskon_. If you have not seen it, you must get it, it is an incredible source of information http://www.studio52.gr/info_en.asp?infoID=00000n9m  (it comes also with a wonderful CD of Smyrniote performances from 78 rpms of 1900-1920)

Menios' postcards from Smyrna are a poem.... here are some of them although I do not pay them justice with my poor scanning... They are so much brighter in the text

Favorites 1.jpg

The Smyrna port from a carte-postale of the period 1900-20


Favorites 2.jpg

The Smyrna port. In the back the _Grand Hotel Kraemer_. From a carte-postale of the period 1900-20

Favorites 3.jpg

The theater of Smyrna at the beginning of the 20th century. The facade says _Theatre de Smyrne  _ Please note that on 1911  Athens had 150,000 people, Smyrna 500,000!

Favorites 4.jpg

The _Grand Hotel Kraemer_ In the main floor there was a _biergarden_. From a carte-postale of the period 1900-20

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_More_ * postcards from the pre-1922 Smyrna*, from the collection of  Menios Kalyviotis of Karditsa, Greece.

Favorites 6.jpg
A postcard of the harbor by the Orosdi-Back company of Smyrna. Numerous ships to recognize but how...

Favorites 7.jpg
The main commerce street of Smyrna, Frank Street or _Fraggomahalas_ in greek

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And one more item from the collection of  Menios Kalyviotis of Karditsa, Greece.

Cover of a pupil's _cahier (tetradio)_ bu the local store _Au bon marche_ showing a French ship. Who knows, perhaps a Messageries ship?

Favorites 5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Smyrna from a 1909 postcard
Greek Smyrna 1909.jpg

Smyrna from a 1911 postcard
Greek Smyrna 1911.jpg

Here is a nice photograph of Smyrna.
Greek Smyrna old.jpg

And a 1903 postcard
Greek Smyrna quai 1903.jpg

----------


## Arthur

Εδώ υπάρχουν αρκετές postcard της Σμύρνης και άλλα σχετικά (6 σελίδες).
http://www.delcampe.net/page/list/se...anguage,D.html

----------


## Arthur

Βρήκα αυτήν την φωτο απο μια Τουρκική :!: παρουσίαση Power Point αναφερόμενη στα γεγονότα της Σμύρνης (δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω Τουρκικά)..
Εντύπωση μου προκάλεσε η σημείωση στην κάτω γωνία δεξιά Smyrne Grece καθότι στις περισσότερες post card παραλείπεται ο εθνικός προσδιορισμός.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

παρουσίαση Power Point αναφερόμενη στα γεγονότα της Σμύρνης (δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω Τουρκικά)..


> Βρήκα αυτήν την φωτο απο μια Τουρκική   Εντύπωση μου προκάλεσε η σημείωση στην κάτω γωνία δεξιά Smyrne Grece καθότι στις περισσότερες post card παραλείπεται ο εθνικός προσδιορισμός.


Your photograph is most welcome because it sheds light into another discussion I have had with _Ellinis_. Compare your photo to the one I posted on http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=52788&page=2 with date 1928. Since the Turkish slides present your photo as before the _Micrasiatic catastrophe_, I would say that mine must be also before 1922. Thanks

----------


## Arthur

Hi Peppas. About your photo with the horse-driven tramway, when first Ι saw it I thought that must be before 1922 because it shows a woman-girl carrying a baby but not dressed as muslin women (with long dress and neckerchief on hair). So I think she is a Greek woman…before the catastrophe.
In addition this Turkish source says that in 1928 opened the electric tram system. See text under second photo.
http://www.tramz.com/tva/tr.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Hi Peppas. About your photo with the horse-driven tramway, when first Ι saw it I thought that must be before 1922 because it shows a woman-girl carrying a baby but not dressed as muslin women (with long dress and neckerchief on hair). So I think she is a Greek woman…before the catastrophe.
> In addition this Turkish source says that in 1928 opened the electric tram system. See text under second photo.
> http://www.tramz.com/tva/tr.html


Thanks Arthur. This helps a lot and I tend to agree my picture is before 1922. _Ellinis_ was right.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρήκα αυτήν την φωτο απο μια Τουρκική :!: παρουσίαση Power Point αναφερόμενη στα γεγονότα της Σμύρνης (δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω Τουρκικά)..


Here is a short YouTube section about pre-catastrophe Smyrna. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF3bYQ7RcbYLook especially at 1:08 through 2:05 for ships and Greek buildings Also
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htkIc...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eR71...eature=related
Also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2B84...eature=related especially at 1:52, 2:08 through 2:24

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Passenger Lines a few days before the Smyrna catastrophe of September 9, 1922...

Aug 12 1922 before the storm.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Smyrna harbor in 1911 showing the small boats that used to go to Burnova and other neighborhoods by the sea. Read also Milton's recent book "Paradise Lost" about Smyrna in the 1900-1922 period

Smyrna 1911.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια φωτογραφία της Σμύρνης σε όλο της το μεγαλείο λίγο πριν το τέλος. Η φωτογραφία που προφανώς σχετίζεται με αυτή που ανέβασε ο Nicholas εδώ:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=20

δημοσιεύτηκε στο National Geographic το Νοέμβριο του 1922 και αναδημοσιεύτηκε από το Βήμα σε σχετικό ένθετο στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου του 2003:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48318

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια φωτογραφία της Σμύρνης σε όλο της το μεγαλείο λίγο πριν το τέλος. Η φωτογραφία που προφανώς σχετίζεται με αυτή που ανέβασε ο Nicholas εδώ:
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=20
> 
> δημοσιεύτηκε στο National Geographic το Νοέμβριο του 1922 και αναδημοσιεύτηκε από το Βήμα σε σχετικό ένθετο στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου του 2003:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48318


Excellent. But it definitely before the 1922 fire, right?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Yorgo, Arh, Antwnh, Marko, Niko, oloi sas.

Koitaxte gia ligo thn Hlektronikh _biblio0hkh ths News Yorkhs_ sto http://digitalgallery.nypl.org/nypld...?keyword=ships
kai 0a deite panw apo 2,000 fwtigrafies karaviwn!.  Epishs allaxte 0ema kai 0a vreite exairetikes fwtografies!  Epi paradeigmati koitaxte "Greece", "yachts", "Athens", "Turkey", klp

Nikos

----------


## gtogias

> Excellent. But it definitely before the 1922 fire, right?


Σίγουρα πριν, αλλά πολύ κοντά μιας και η φωτό είναι του 1922 (κατά το άρθρο).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ της Σμυρνης απο το 1921...  Παρατηρηστε το ιππηλατο τραμ!

Smyrne 1921.jpg

----------


## gpoulim

> Nικόλα είναι του πραγματικά του 1928; Δεν είχαν καταστραφεί τα κτίρια της προκυμαίας απο την πυρκαγιά;


Το βόρειο τμήμα της προκυμαίας δεν είχε καταστραφεί.
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι πράγματι του 1928, γιατί σε παρόμοιες φωτογραφίες πριν την Καταστροφή δεν υπάρχει το παραπέτο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το βόρειο τμήμα της προκυμαίας δεν είχε καταστραφεί.
> Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι πράγματι του 1928, γιατί σε παρόμοιες φωτογραφίες πριν την Καταστροφή δεν υπάρχει το παραπέτο.


Eucaristoume gia thn dieukrinhsh kai kalwV hlqeV sthn suntrofia maV

----------


## τοξοτης

PDVD_020.jpg

PDVD_021.jpgΙππήλατο τραμ στη παραλία της Σμύρνης.

Πηγή : NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (Αφιέρωμα)

----------


## τοξοτης

PDVD_030.jpg

PDVD_031.BMP.jpgΠλοίο του ξεριζωμού

Πηγή : NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (Αφιέρωμα)

----------


## τοξοτης

PDVD_033.jpg

PDVD_034.jpg

PDVD_037.jpg

PDVD_038.jpg

PDVD_023.jpgΑκόμη ένα πλοίο σωτηρίας (συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα)

Πηγή : NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (Αφιέρωμα)

----------


## τοξοτης

PDVD_036.jpgΕνα ακόμη πλοίο του ξεριζωμού.

Πηγή : NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (Αφιέρωμα)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πλοίο του ξεριζωμού
> 
> Πηγή : NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (Αφιέρωμα)


Αυτο εδω ειναι το _ΙΘΑΚΗ_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=ITHAKI




> Ακόμη ένα πλοίο σωτηρίας (συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα)
> 
> Πηγή : NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (Αφιέρωμα)


Αυτο εδω ειναι το _ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ πρωην *ΣΥΡΙΑ* της Εθνικης Ατμοπλοιας του Εμπειρικου
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ighlight=SYRIA




> Ενα ακόμη πλοίο του ξεριζωμού.
> 
> Πηγή : NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC (Αφιέρωμα)


Αυτο δεν μου φαινεται επιβατηγο

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αυτο δεν μου φαινεται επιβατηγο


   Κατ' αρχή ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις στα προηγούμενα.
Τώρα αν ήταν ή δεν ήταν επιβατηγό θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εκείνες τις ώρες ποιος έδινε σημασία τη ήταν , καράβι να ήταν που φεύγει

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Θ/Κ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στη Σμύρνη.
Το Θ/Κ Λήμνος ήταν κατά την Μικρασιατική εκστρατεία αρχηγίδα του Β.Στόλου με έδρα τη Σμύρνη

PDVD_060.BMP.jpg

PDVD_062.BMP.jpg 

Πηγή : Το dvd της Απογευματινής < Η χίμαιρα της Ιωνίας>

----------


## τοξοτης

Απόβαση στη Σμύρνη.
Παρατηρήστε στις δύο τελευταίες φωτ/φίες από που βγαίνει και πηδάει ο στρατιώτης.

PDVD_059.BMP.jpg

PDVD_061.BMP.jpg

PDVD_063.BMP.jpg

PDVD_065.BMP.jpg

PDVD_066.BMP.jpg 

Πηγή το dvd της Απογευματινής < Η χίμαιρα της Ιωνίας >

----------


## τοξοτης

¶ποψη του λιμανιού.
PDVD_071.BMP.jpg

Από το dvd της Απογευματινής < Η Χίμαιρα της Ιωνίας >

----------


## τοξοτης

Καθημερινή ζωή στη Σμύρνη.

PDVD_072.BMP.jpg

PDVD_073.BMP.jpg

PDVD_074.BMP.jpg

PDVD_076.BMP.jpg 

Από το dvd της Απογευματινής < Η Χίμαιρα της Ιωνίας >

----------


## τοξοτης

Δρόμος και σοκάκι στη Σμύρνη.

PDVD_078.BMP.jpg

PDVD_080.BMP.jpg

PDVD_084.BMP.jpg

Από το dvd της Απογευματινής < Η Χίμαιρα της Ιωνίας >

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στη Σμύρνη

PDVD_099.BMP.jpg

PDVD_104.BMP.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το δράμα , η Σμύρνη καίγεται και τα αποκαΐδια.

PDVD_117.BMP.jpg

PDVD_118.BMP.jpg

PDVD_119.BMP.jpg

PDVD_120.BMP.jpg

Από το dvd της Απογευματινής < Η Χίμαιρα της Ιωνίας >

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο καινουριες καρτ ποσταλ της Σμυρνης πριν απο το 1910. 

Smyrna.jpg
Smyrna 1910.jpg

Αφιερωμενες στον _τοξοτης_ *πραγματικο συλλεκτη και βαθυ ερευνητη* Ελληνικων ναυτιλιακων θεματων

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δυο καινουριες καρτ ποσταλ της Σμυρνης πριν απο το 1910. 
> 
> Smyrna.jpg
> Smyrna 1910.jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμενες στον _τοξοτης_ *πραγματικο συλλεκτη και βαθυ ερευνητη* Ελληνικων ναυτιλιακων θεματων


Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ , τώρα το είδα γιατί είχα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή και το σύστημα δούλευε όποτε ήθελε.

Να εξομολογηθώ δε ότι συλλέκτης δεν είμαι απλά από τότε που μπήκα στην <οικογένεια> του Nautilia.gr μου κόλλησε το μικρόβιο της αναζήτησης σχετικών θεμάτων μέσα από διάφορους ιστοτόπους.

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το δράμα , η Σμύρνη καίγεται και τα αποκαΐδια.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67317Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67318Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67319Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67320
> Από το dvd της Απογευματινής < Η Χίμαιρα της Ιωνίας >


Η πρωτη σελιδα της _Καθημερινης_ της 2ας Σεπτεμβριου 1922 ανακοινωνει και περιγραφει την καταστροφη της *Σμυρνης*

Αφιερωμενο στον λατρη της ελληνικης  ιστοριας _τοξοτης_

[Απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη]

Smyrna.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι εκδόσεις *Καστανιώτη* κυκλοφόρησαν το *2009* το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του _Χρήστου Παπουτσή_ με τίτλο "_Τα πλοία της συμπόνιας"._

Στο οπισθόφυλλο διαβάζουμε, μεταξύ άλλων:
_"Τα πλοία της συμπόνιας μας μεταφέρουν στη Σμύρνη του 1922 και μας αποκαλύτπτον όλα όσα συνέβησαν στους Έλληνες της Μικράς Ασίας το Σεπτέμβριο του 1922.
Το βιβλίο βασίζεται στη δεκαετή έρευνα του Χρήστου και της Μαίρης Παπουτσή, που ταξίδεψαν σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο προκειμένου να τεκμηριώσουν, με βάση τις ιστορικές πηγές, την αλήθεια γύρω από τη διάσωση των προσφύγων..."

Διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο προκύπτουν πολλά σημαντικά ερωτήματα.

Το εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου

_Τα πλοία της συμπόνιας.jpg
_
Μία χαρακτηριστική φωτογραφία_ _του βιβλίου

_Τα πλοία της συμπόνιας 2.jpg
_
Σύντομα__ η συνέχεια... 
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστουμε και παλι.

Για οσους δεν εχουν διαβασει λεπτομερως την ιστορια της περιοδου ο *Asa Jennings* ηταν Αμερικανος, γραμματευς του τοπικου YMCA, που με μεγαλη αυτοθυσια εσωσε εκατονταδες, χιλιαδες προσφυγες το 1922. Ηταν ο *Jennings* που εγραψε στην Ελληνικη κυβερνηση και ζητησε (σχεδον απαιτησε) να σταλουν δεκαδες Ελληνικων πλοιων να σωσουν τους Ελληνες της Σμυρνης... Δυστυχως, οπως εχει λεχθει σε πολλες ιστοριες της περιοδου, η κυβερνηση κρατουσε τα Ελληνικα πλοια σε αδρανεια την Μυτιληνη και Χιο και δεν τα εστελνε στην Σμυρνη

GreekScroll.png
http://theopavlidis.com/AsiaMinor/je...reekScroll.png

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σμυρνη 1921


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php

Smyrna 1921 22 GAziades.JPG

Smyrna 1921.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελληνικη τραγωδια 1922

Smyrna.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ελληνικη τραγωδια 1922
> 
> Smyrna.jpg


 
Μιά εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις που λέει και σοφός λαός μας.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ποια να είναι άραγε τα εικονιζόμενα πλοία που συμμετέχουν στην εκκενωση της Μ.Ασίας ??

M.A,_1.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gzuf4WDRb2...E%95%CE%A1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Σμύρνης το 1919 όπου βλέπουμε το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, το νοσοκομειακό πλοίο ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ, πίσω του με τα τρία φουγάρα είναι το ιταλικό καταδρομικό ROMA, ενώ ακόμη διακρίνεται το βρετανικό καταδρομικό CENTAUR (πάνω από την πρύμνη του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ) και ένα γαλλικό καταδρομικό με έξι φουγάρα (πάνω από την τέντα της πλώρης του ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ) που ίσως είναι το ERNEST RENAN.

large_0000001.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού της Σμύρνης.
Η πρώτη πριν την καταστροφή με ένα από τα καραβάκια που έκαναν τα δρομολόγια μεταξύ της πόλης και των προαστίων σε πρώτο πλάνο και μετά ένα καράβι με αμερικάνικη σημαία οπότε πιθανώς να ανήκε στον στόλο της Archipelago American S.S. και πιο πέρα άλλα φορτηγά.
smyrna NYSA_A3045-78_A5825.jpg
πηγή

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι του 1926 και βλέπουμε από δεξιά ένα ποστάλι με πλώρη κλίπερ, δίπλα του το νορβηγικό φορτηγό EINAR JARL, μετά το βρετανικό GURKHO, το MINERVA της ολλανδικής KNSM και αριστερά το λευκό ποστάλι είναι το BRITANNIA της Fabre Line.
Smyrna_Harbor_from_the_Entrance_to_Custom_House_Jan_1926 EINAR JARL - GURKHO - MINERVA - BRITANN.jpg

----------

